# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Thời trang NEM - Địa điểm mua sắm của bạn

## nguyetnt

*NEM hâm nóng thị trường  thời trang xuân hè 2012

Thời trang NEM vừa bất ngờ tuyên bố sẽ tung ra một chiến dịch bán hàng “khủng”, có tính cạnh tranh nhất từ trước đến nay để hâm nóng thị trường thời trang Xuân Hè 2012.* 

Tổng giám đốc Công ty Thời trang NEM cho biết, từ ngày 12/3/2012 đến ngày 18/3/2012, khi mua các sản phẩm trong bộ sưu tập Thu/Đông 2011 tại tất cả các cửa hàng thời trang NEM trên toàn quốc, khách hàng ngay lập tức sẽ được sở hữu  một “ trái phiếu “ để hưởng quyền mua hàng Hè 2012 có “mệnh giá” tương ứng 100% giá trị hóa đơn mua hàng. 




Điểm nhấn của chương trình này là, chỉ với một hóa đơn mua hàng, khách hàng sẽ được sở hữu sản phẩm của cả hai bộ sưu tập thời trang cao cấp Thu/Đông 2011 và Hè 2012. Đây là sự ưu ái đặc biệt của NEM dành cho các tín đồ thời trang trong tiết giao mùa. Chương trình “Mua NEM mặc NEW” này được coi là một trong những chiến dịch bán hàng có tính cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường thời trang Việt Nam ngày hôm nay. 


Người lãnh đạo thương hiệu NEM cũng bật mí, bộ sưu tập mới mang hơi thở của thời đại và chú trọng các gam màu đang làm khuynh đảo làng thời trang thế giới như pastel, cam, caramel , xanh, đen, trắng, mint…Các chất liệu cao cấp như chiffon, ren, lụa, satin, in hoa, ... được các nhà thiết kế hàng đầu của NEM từ Pháp ưu tiên sử dụng một cách tài tình để mang lại những thiết kế riêng biệt, thời thượng và cá tính nhằm tôn nét duyên dáng của người phụ nữ Việt Nam. Bộ sưu tập đặc sắc này một lần nữa chứng tỏ, NEM luôn tạo nên những xu hướng mới lạ, độc đáo trên thị trường thời trang. 


Thời gian qua, NEM liên tục chứng minh vị thế là hãng thời trang nổi  bật trong các chiến dịch khuyếch trương tầm vóc thương hiệu tại Việt Nam với hàng hoạt các chương trình bán hàng gây hiệu ứng tốt như  Lì xì…LX; Happy Women’s Day; Diện đồ NEM - Mua hàng siêu thị…Với chương trình mới nhất, “Mua NEM mặc NEW”, bắt đầu từ 12.3 nhưng “ngày giao dịch hưởng quyền” của lượng “ trái phiếu chuyển đổi” đặc biệt này sẽ từ 25.5 đến 31.5. 2012. Vừa mới xuất hiện, nhưng chương trình đã thu hút nhiều sự quan tâm của đông đảo khách hàng yêu thích thời trang NEM danh tiếng. Truy cập website www.newnem để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.

Hệ thống Showroom của NEM trên toàn quốc:

*+ Tại Hà Nội:*

58 Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.39249258 >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 58 Tràng Tiền_

22 Hàng Lược, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.39283559  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 22 Hàng Lược_

156 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội .Tel: 04.39939979  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 156 Bà Triệu_

8 Láng Hạ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.37727168 >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 8 Láng Hạ_

503 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.37246869  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 503 Kim Mã_

*+  Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh:*

127 - 129 Đồng Khởi, P. Bến Nghé, Quận 1. Tel: 08.38258918  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 127-129 Đồng Khởi_

335 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 1, Tân Bình. Tel : 08.22426588  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 335 Lê Văn Sỹ_

195A Hai Bà Trưng, Phường 6, Quận 3. Tel: 08.38233573  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 195A Hai Bà Trưng_

*+ Tại Quảng Ninh:* 661 Lê Thánh Tông, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh. Tel: 0333.511899  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Quảng Ninh_

*+ Tại TP Hải Dương:* 36 Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Hải Dương. Tel: 0320.3830899  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Hải Dương_

*+ Tại Hải Phòng:* 158 Hoàng Văn Thụ, TP Hải Phòng. Tel: 0313.839955  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Hải Phòng_

Website: NEM - Ve Dep Quyen Ru Thoi Trang Phap

----------


## lunas2

Chỉ là những món đồ rất quen thuộc nhưng với những cách lựa chọn và phối hợp dưới đây, phái đẹp sẽ có được sự tươi mới suốt tuần làm việc.

Kỳ nghỉ Tết đã qua đi, các chị em khối văn phòng tạm phải chia tay với những bộ cánh điệu đà để trở lại với thời trang công sở. Nhiều cô nàng than phiền về sự cứng nhắc và nhàm chán của những món đồ này. Để phần nào "xoa dịu" nỗi niềm ấy, xin đưa ra những gợi ý nhỏ những đặc biệt hiệu quả cho phái đẹp làm việc bên bàn giấy.

Đó là những cách lựa chọn và phối hợp trang sức, phụ kiện rất dễ dàng mà lại đảm bảo nhiều yếu tố cần thiết của giới văn phòng. Trước nhất là sự lịch lãm, trang nhã, kín đáo, nhưng chúng vẫn khiến bạn gái có được vẻ đẹp gợi cảm, hấp dẫn trong mắt các đồng nghiệp. Không chỉ có vậy, những màu sắc và kiểu dáng này còn rất phù hợp với nhịp điệu thời trang cũng như các xu hướng mốt đang thịnh hành.

*Mời các bạn gái cùng tham khảo để mặc đẹp suốt 7 ngày tới cơ quan!*



Đơn giản mà thật bắt mắt với áo khoác màu xám và quần màu xanh dương.



Bộ vest ký giả màu hồng phấn nhẹ nhàng rất lịch sự và gợi cảm sẽ thêm thời trang hơn khi được phối với đôi giầy cao gót họa tiết da trăn



Tối giản vẫn cực kỳ cuốn hút nhờ những khối màu nổi bật và đối lập được đang lồng hài hòa, đẹp mắt



Cả bộ đồ màu trắng sẽ là mốt cực hot của mùa xuân hè 2012.





Áo blazer lửng màu xanh da trời làm điểm nhấn sáng giá cho bộ trang phục quen thuộc của giới công sở: áo sơ mi trắng và quần âu màu đen




Nổi bật hơn bao giờ với cả bộ vest quần âu màu đỏ tươi


Hãy thổi luồng gió mới vào chính những điều quen thuộc bằng cách chọn họa tiết lý thú

----------


## canaltraveltour

Nhãn hiệu thời trang này khá nổi tiếng mình đã được nghe rất nhiều từ lâu. 
Sản phảm dùng cũng ok.

----------


## nguyetnt

Áo sơ mi suông không chỉ đẹp, sành điệu mà còn đem đến sự thoải mái, dễ chịu cho người mặc. Mời bạn cùng update kiểu áo sơ mi đẹp nhất và mới nhất năm 2012 này nhé!

Kiểu áo sơ mi mỏng, dáng suông đơn giản nhưng cực kì năng động này sẽ là tâm điểm
 chú ý của mùa hè năm 2012 này.


Thoạt nhìn, bạn có thể không bị thuyết phục bởi kiểu áo này có vẻ quá đơn giản và không có ấn tượng. Tuy nhiên, nó lại là cách cực kì hiệu quả để đem đến sự thanh lịch, nữ tính mà vẫn năng động cho chị em phụ nữ, nhất là với môi trường công sở.


Ngoài kiểu dáng đơn giản nguyên bản, áo sơ mi suông 2012 còn có rất nhiều biến thể như tà lệch, 
đuôi tôm, tà kép hay tà bất đối xứng, vv... cho bạn tha hồ lựa chọn.


Sơ mi suông màu nude và những gam màu pastel năm nay được dự đoán trước là 
sẽ cực kì ăn khách.


Bạn có thể chọn sơ mi suông tay dài, tay lỡ hoặc thậm chí là không tay đều rất đẹp.


Bạn có thể mặc áo sơ mi suông cùng quần skinny...

chân váy...


hay quần short đều rất năng động và trẻ trung.


Nếu không bạn có thể chọn cách sơ vin cùng chân váy, quần jeans, quần kaki hay thậm chí 
là quần Âu  đều rất đẹp và sang trọng.



Với một chút điểm nhấn ở cổ áo và tay áo, những chiếc sơ mi suông này chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng bởi sự tinh tế và nhẹ nhàng đến mức tối giản.


 

Kiểu kết hợp này chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn cực kì tự tin và thanh lịch nơi công sở.

----------


## nguyetnt

Mùa xuân, cũng như tình yêu, mãi mãi là nguồn cảm hứng bất tận cho các nhà thiết kế. Mùa xuân là quà tặng lớn nhất của thiên nhiên và các nhà thiết kế là kẻ chuyển giao những quà tặng màu nhiệm ấy tới tay chúng ta.

Mùa xuân hè năm nay, không thể không nhắc đến cơn sốt của các họa tiết in hoa lớn, tuy rằng họa tiết in không phải là mới, nhưng kiểu cách và sự phối hợp màu sắc vừa tương phản vừa cổ kính đã đem lại một sắc thái mới. Họa tiết hoa lớn hơn, những màu sắc dịu dàng của mùa xuân như xanh lá cây non, màu vàng nhạt như vươn tia nắng, màu hồng nhạt, như sắc màu của bông hồng đẹp nhất và dịu dàng nhất trong đám cây cỏ mùa xuân đầy tươi vui đang nở rộ đón chào.



Họa tiết in hoa nữ tính và lãng mạn hơn bao giờ hết

Những hình ảnh phổ biến của những họa tiết in năm nay là họa tiết hoa hồng, hoa mẫu đơn, mimosa đầy nữ tính lãng mạn.




Họa tiết cây cỏ được xử lý một cách tinh tế là xu hướng mới mùa xuân hè này !

Không chỉ dừng ở đó, mùa xuân hè năm nay còn ngập tràn những họa tiết in hình cây cỏ tươi vui và sống động. Cà chua, bí xanh, cà tím, hành tây và ớt… được kết hợp một cách rất ngẫu nhiên và được xử lý một cách tinh tế, mà đặc biệt là qua những bộ sưu tập của nhà Dolce & Gabbana đang làm mưa làm gió.




Và mùi hương của mùa xuân...
Và đi tìm thêm một mùi hương quyến rũ sắc sảo và tươi mới, một chút hương hoa tươi tắn ngọt ngào. Bên cạnh những Dior, chanel, BVL cho bộ sưu tập mùi thơm của mình, nàng đang phân vân giữa Love Velvet và Desire Velvet với những hương vị mạnh nhất của mùa xuân, sự kết hợp của hoa hồng, hoa huệ và cây sơn. Nàng sẽ chọn cho nàng một mùi hương mạnh mẽ và tươi mát đủ để truyền cảm hứng sáng tạo và nội lực cho những công việc, những dự định sắp tới. Bên cạnh tình yêu, nàng còn cần rất nhiều...

----------


## nguyetnt

(Eva.vn) - NEM tiếp tục làm sục sôi giới săn thời trang bằng chương trình khuyến mãi khủng mang tên “Giàu vì bạn, sang vì vợ”.

Theo đó, khách hàng sẽ có cơ hội nhận được Thư giới thiệu kèm voucher giá trị của NEM khi mua hàng tại các showroom của hãng. Đặc biệt, Thư giới thiệu này còn có tác dụng tặng kèm voucher khi chuyển cho người mới.

Sau hàng loạt ưu đãi hấp dẫn mừng khúc giao mùa rộn rã, để đón hè sang, NEM lại tiếp tục chiều lòng giới săn thời trang bằng chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt mang tên “Giàu vì bạn, sang vì vợ”. 

Theo đó, từ ngày 11/04/2012 đến ngày 30/06/2012, khi mua hàng tại showroom của NEM, với giá trị hóa đơn từ 3.000.000 VNĐ trở lên, khách hàng sẽ nhận được gift voucher NEM trị giá 500.000 VNĐ cùng Thư giới thiệu của hãng. Đặc biệt, trong thời gian khuyến mãi, Thư giới thiệu này sẽ giúp người thân hay bạn bè của khách hàng nhận được gift voucher 1.000.000 VNĐ (dành cho hàng NEM và NEM MEN) , mỗi loại trị giá 500.000 VNĐ khi mua hàng tại cùng showroom với giá trị hóa đơn cũng từ 3.000.000 VNĐ trở lên. Hơn thế nữa, sau khi mang lại ưu đãi cho 10 người kế tiếp, NEM còn đem đến một quà tặng đặc biệt, chính là gift voucher trị giá 3.000.000 VNĐ cho khách hàng là người sở hữu bức thư đầu tiên.

Chương trình “Giàu vì bạn, sang vì vợ” sẽ giới thiệu những thiết kế cực mới trong BST Xuân/Hè 2012, và đặc biệt hơn, là NEM cũng sẽ trình làng nhiều sản phẩm ấn tượng dành cho phái mạnh ngay trong đợt ưu đãi này. Tuy mới xuất hiện tại Việt Nam với phong cách riêng, chú trọng đến sự lịch lãm, thời thượng nhưng vẫn rất trẻ trung, cá tính của phái mạnh, NEMMEN nhanh chóng chiếm được cảm tình của đấng mày râu và thật bất ngờ, khi danh sách khách hàng yêu thích NEM hồ hởi với sự ra đời của NEMMEN lại tăng nhanh đến thế.

Với chương trình ưu đãi thú vị này, ngoài việc nhận được voucher cho bản thân, người mua còn mang đến cho bạn bè, người thân của mình hàng loạt ưu đãi hấp dẫn của NEM để cùng chia sẻ những cảm giác phấn khích, hồi hộp và vui vẻ. Đặc biệt, đây cũng là dịp để chị em thể hiện sự quan tâm tới các quý ông của mình, bằng những sản phẩm và quà tặng giá trị của NEM MEN vô cùng sang trọng.






Song song với “Giàu vì bạn, sang vì vợ”, chi nhánh phía nam của NEM cũng quyết định thực hiện một “chiến dịch” đặc biệt  ưu đãi cho khách hàng có thể mua sắm mọi nơi mọi lúc. Theo đó, từ 11.4.2012 đến hết ngày 25.5.2012, khách hàng sẽ được nhận coupon taxi có giá trị 100.000 VNĐ, 200.000 VNĐ và 500.000 VNĐ khi lần lượt thanh toán hóa đơn có giá trị 2.000.000 VNĐ, 3.000.000 VNĐ và 5.000.000 VNĐ.

Triển khai thêm chương trình khuyến mãi, NEM một lần nữa khẳng định vị thế trong làng  thời trang Việt khi liên tục tri ân khách hàng bằng các chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh đó, hãng cũng chứng tỏ đẳng cấp số 1, cùng vô vàn sản phẩm được đánh giá  là hoàn hảo từ kiểu dáng, màu sắc đến từng đường may. Còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy đến ngay các showroom của NEM để tham gia chương trình, để chứng tỏ mình là Bạn – là Vợ có đầy đủ tố chất mang lại sự giàu có và sang trọng cho những người thân yêu….



Showroom của NEM trên toàn quốc:

Tại Hà Nội:
58 Tràng Tiền, quận Hoàn Kiếm. Tel: (04) 39386199
22 Hàng Lược, quận Hoàn Kiếm. Tel: (04) 39283559
156 Bà Triệu, quận Hai Bà Trưng. Tel: (04) 39939979
8 Láng Hạ, quận Đống Đa. Tel: (04) 37727168
503 Kim Mã, quận Ba Đình.Tel: (04) 3724686 

Tại Hải Phòng:
158 – Hoàng Văn Thụ, TP Hải Phòng. Tel: (031) 3839955

Tại Hải Dương:
36 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hải Dương. Tel: (0320) 3830899

Tại Quảng Ninh:
661- Lê Thánh Tông- Hạ Long- Quảng Ninh. Tel: (033) 3511899

Tại TP HCM:
127-129 Đồng Khởi, Bến Nghé, quận 1. Tel: (08) 38258918
335 Lê Văn Sĩ, phường 1, quận Tân Bình. Tel: (08) 22426588
195A Hai Bà Trưng, phường 6, quận 3. Tel: (08) 38233573

Website: NEM - Ve Dep Quyen Ru Thoi Trang Phap

----------


## nguyetnt

Áo thun kẻ sọc Hè 2012

Hãy cùng update một style vô cùng năng động và trẻ trung cho mùa hè 2012 này nhé!


Cơn sốt thời trang kẻ sọc đã có dấu hiệu manh nha từ mùa hè 2011 nhưng phải đến 
hè năm nay nó mới thực sự bùng nổ.


Nếu như hè năm ngoái là khoảng thời gian của các loại váy kẻ sọc lên ngôi thì năm nay, 
vị trí ấy dần nhường chỗ cho những chiếc áo thun kẻ sọc.




Với màu sắc trẻ trung, tươi tắn, kiểu dáng năng động, những chiếc áo thun này đang
 tạo thành trào lưu "hot" đối với các bạn trẻ.




Ưu điểm của những chiếc áo thun kẻ sọc là rất dễ phối đồ. Mix cùng quần jeans, quần short,
 quần kaki, chân váy, vv... đều rất phù hợp.




Tùy theo vóc dáng cơ thể mà bạn nên chọn áo kẻ sọc ngang hay sọc dọc cho phù hợp.









Hãy cùng chào đón mùa hè rực rỡ này với những chiếc áo thun đầy màu sắc bạn nhé!


NEM (Tổng Hợp)



Hệ thống Showroom của NEM trên toàn quốc:

*+ Tại Hà Nội:*

58 Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.39249258 >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 58 Tràng Tiền_

22 Hàng Lược, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.39283559  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 22 Hàng Lược_

156 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội .Tel: 04.39939979  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 156 Bà Triệu_

8 Láng Hạ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.37727168 >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 8 Láng Hạ_

503 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Tel: 04.37246869  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 503 Kim Mã_

*+  Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh:*

127 - 129 Đồng Khởi, P. Bến Nghé, Quận 1. Tel: 08.38258918  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 127-129 Đồng Khởi_

335 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 1, Tân Bình. Tel : 08.22426588  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 335 Lê Văn Sỹ_

195A Hai Bà Trưng, Phường 6, Quận 3. Tel: 08.38233573  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM 195A Hai Bà Trưng_

*+ Tại Quảng Ninh:* 661 Lê Thánh Tông, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh. Tel: 0333.511899  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Quảng Ninh_

*+ Tại TP Hải Dương:* 36 Trần Hưng Đạo, TP. Hải Dương. Tel: 0320.3830899  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Hải Dương_

*+ Tại Hải Phòng:* 158 Hoàng Văn Thụ, TP Hải Phòng. Tel: 0313.839955  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Showroom của NEM Hải Phòng_

Website: NEM - Ve Dep Quyen Ru Thoi Trang Phap

----------


## girlcatinh

đồ đẹp kéo theo là đắt vô cùng  :dance:

----------


## simbinhdan

*NEM hâm nóng thị trường thời trang xuân hè 2012*

----------


## dung89

Xì tai nào mình cũng thích hehe

----------

